

Facebook Lets You Announce That You're Expecting A Baby - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/13/facebook-expecting-baby/

======
dfxm12
I thought you needed to be 13 to open a Facebook account :)

I talked to my friend about his 2 y/o daughter being all over Facebook... I
wonder if there will be backlash from security-centric kids upon finding out
their less tech-savvy parents put all kinds of details about them on the web
without their permission...

Of course, Facebook might be able to derive this information anyway from what
friends & family post about people who don't have an "official" profile yet.

